
Ask HN: Affordable 3-6 GB mobile internet for a week in France? - NKCSS
I&#x27;m on holiday there but will need a lot of mobile data; is there an affordable way to get 3-6 GB of mobile data in France? My t-mobile will cost €25&#x2F;Gb
======
jmnicolas
I found these (for the record GO means GB in French) :

\- "NRJ Mobile Woot 2h + 3 Go" for 12.99€ (2h voice)

\- "NRJ Mobile Pocket 5 Go" for 14.99€ (but no voice included)

\- "Bouygues Telecom Nomad 10 Go" for 16.99€ (no voice included)

\- "Free Mobile" 19.99€ 50 GB data, unlimited voice

I think you can only register online for NRJ Mobile. You will find Bouygues
Telecom shops in any sizeable town (this is why I included them). Free is
interesting for a few euros more you have unlimited voice and 50 GB data but
I'm not sure if they are practical for just a week, you'll have to see if it's
easy to unsubscribe.

They're all fair use. The fair use close mean that after you reach your quota
they will throttle your data but you'll still be able to use it albeit more
slowly.

Source :
[http://www.touslesforfaits.fr/?BudgetUtilMin=0&BudgetUtilMax...](http://www.touslesforfaits.fr/?BudgetUtilMin=0&BudgetUtilMax=180&CommUtilMin=0&CommUtilMax=600&DataUtilMin=3000&DataUtilMax=20000&sansenga=true&BudgetMin=0&BudgetMax=180&DataMin=0&DataMax=20000&CommunicationMin=0&CommunicationMax=600&FairUseMin=0&FairUseMax=50000&prixparmois=1&nbparpage=20&order=tarif&way=asc&page=1)

~~~
NKCSS
Thanks a lot; I'll try to get a Bouygues one in the shop!

